# Wondering if this is a res #?



## BevL (Jan 24, 2018)

Hello, all.  I received paperwork from the broker that I purchased a WM membership from.  The membership was to include 11,800 banked credits.  These are the formal transfer documents from WM

The document that was forwarded for my signature indicates:
*Accumulated Unused Vacation Credits: 270*0 - so I'm assuming that's what WM currently shows as banked credits.

There is also a reference under that to:

*Credits Currently Reserved: 28###4967R##A * Note the hashtag/number signs have been inserted by me as I don't know if these numbers should be safeguarded or not.


Does this look like a reservation number?  I'm thinking perhaps the current owner went ahead and booked one last vacation with the credits.  Or any other explanation that might logically explain the discrepancy?

Broker is looking into it - no explanation from that front as of yet. 

Thanks muchly for your help.

Bev


----------



## bizaro86 (Jan 24, 2018)

Worldmark reservation numbers always end with RCNA. Assuming that's what the hash tags are for, it is a world mark reservation number.


----------



## sue1947 (Jan 24, 2018)

BevL said:


> Hello, all.  I received paperwork from the broker that I purchased a WM membership from.  The membership was to include 11,800 banked credits.  These are the formal transfer documents from WM
> 
> The document that was forwarded for my signature indicates:
> *Accumulated Unused Vacation Credits: 270*0 - so I'm assuming that's what WM currently shows as banked credits.
> ...



Yes, that's a WM reservation number.  Putting credits into a reservation to safeguard them is a standard practice.  With WM transfers taking forever, the owner may have put the extra 9100 credits into this reservation so they wouldn't expire during the delay.  If the total of the credits in that reservation + the 2700 remaining = 11800, then you have the promised credits.   

Sue


----------



## uscav8r (Jan 24, 2018)

If there were credits that would have expired during the lengthy transfer process, the former owner may have made the booking to preserve them. 

For instance, if the account has a January 1 renewal, then the credits expire on January 31 two years later. 

Depending on how big the account is, there may be several thousand credits that would expire next week in the middle of transfer. 

Once you get control of the account, you can cancel that booking. But watch out! Now you have to book all of those expired credits into a new booking that starts anytime prior to February 28, 2019 before the end of that day or else they will disappear during the overnight credit shuffle. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevL (Jan 25, 2018)

That is tremendously helpful information. I got an email this morning from the broker saying in essence, too bad, so sad, the banked credits that show on the paperwork are what are left.  Of course that's not going to fly.  I've written back with a few suggestions for how we can still do this but we'll see if it goes ahead or not.

That is very helpful information though how to extend the life of points.  I had read something about that but your explanation was spot on simple.  Is there a maximum that you can keep doing that for, or as long as you keep cancelling and rebooking, you can keep rolling them forward?


----------



## sue1947 (Jan 25, 2018)

BevL said:


> That is tremendously helpful information. I got an email this morning from the broker saying in essence, too bad, so sad, the banked credits that show on the paperwork are what are left.  Of course that's not going to fly.  I've written back with a few suggestions for how we can still do this but we'll see if it goes ahead or not.
> 
> That is very helpful information though how to extend the life of points.  I had read something about that but your explanation was spot on simple.  Is there a maximum that you can keep doing that for, or as long as you keep cancelling and rebooking, you can keep rolling them forward?



WM credits have a 2 year lifespan.  If you have a Jan anniversary month, you get credits on Jan 1 each year that expire Jan 31 2 years later.   Once those credits expire, they are good if kept in a reservation for another year.  So if your account has 2016 credits that expire Jan 31 of 2018, you can keep them around by putting them in a reservation through Jan of 2019.  You can only extend further by putting them into one of the exchange companies where deposits/etc are good for 2 years.   

Sue


----------

